# Collards, Black Eyed Peas and ham ??



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Anybody else having the traditional New Years fare this year? We'll cook collards, peas and ham all day tomorrow while games are on then have a feast tomorrow night. We have a hamhock left from Christmas and will be using it as seasoning.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't do collards, but blackeyes and country ham are a yearly tradition in my family.


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

Sounds tempting, but my wife is Italian so we're doing some type of pasta.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Yup. Born in SC, lived in NY, NC, and FL. Have had greens, black-eyed peas, and ham on every New Years. Grew a few turnips this year, so will have those instead of collards. This is one of the holiday meals of the year for which I am responsible.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Lord Smoke! We actually bought our collards instaed of raising them. Got a new recipe when in Charleston last summer and have tried it once. Collards go great with shrimp and grits as well. Tomorrow is our second time with this one, but we have a great left over ham hock from Christmas that will certainly add to the taste. Hope you have a great day and a Happy New Year.
Tom


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Back in eastern NC it was collard greens, blackeyed peas and _hog jowls. _My Dad always got one from a little country grocery that had the jaw bone still in it, with teeth. He said if it can't bite you back, it doesn't count.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

phyrpowr said:


> Back in eastern NC it was collard greens, blackeyed peas and _hog jowls. _My Dad always got one from a little country grocery that had the jaw bone still in it, with teeth. He said if it can't bite you back, it doesn't count.


Lots of hog jowls in eastern NC. With all those hog lagoons and pig parlors,(not to mention barbeque joints) they probably pay you to take them now. I'm a big fan of eastern NC barbeque particularly if it is from B's in Greenville.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

I cannot remember ever missing Southern traditional New Year's Day food in my 66 years. The Christmas decorations are down and stored away, the tree is out and the Hoppin' John awaits. For those unfortunates who will have little luck this year, I'll pass on Wikipedia's Hoppin' John piece. It's the Blackeye Peas served over rice with onions, etc.

In the southern United States, eating Hoppin' John on New Year's Day is thought to bring a prosperous year filled with luck.[2][3] The peas are symbolic of pennies or coins, and a coin is sometimes added to the pot or left under the dinner bowls.[4] Collard greens, mustard greens, turnip greens, chard, kale, cabbage etc. along with this dish are supposed to also add to the wealth since they are the color of money.[5] Another traditional food, cornbread, can also be served to represent wealth, being the color of gold. On the day after New Year's Day, leftover "Hoppin' John" is called "Skippin' Jenny," and further demonstrates one's frugality, bringing a hope for an even better chance of prosperity in the New Year

Happy New Year


----------



## 1woolybugger (Nov 20, 2012)

Although I am not sure what part of the world this tradition hails from, my family enjoys pork and sauerkraut every new year. This year will be no exception.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

We make smoked salmon chowder,Christmas Eve and again at New Years.

But I could dig them greens yum!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Yep, had a new year's dinner with the s/o's parents. Her father is from Louisiana. He knew what he was doing. And boy, was it good.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

fishertw said:


> Welcome to the forum Lord Smoke! We actually bought our collards instaed of raising them. Got a new recipe when in Charleston last summer and have tried it once. Collards go great with shrimp and grits as well. Tomorrow is our second time with this one, but we have a great left over ham hock from Christmas that will certainly add to the taste. Hope you have a great day and a Happy New Year.
> Tom


Hey, I graduated from the College of Charleston. And, I used to ride my motorcycle through Boone (very nice place) on occasion when we lived in Winston-Salem. I used to recall a miraculous vacation trip when I was a kid that involved a ride on the Tweetsie railroad. It was a little less impressive than I remembered when, quite by accident, I passed by it on one of my two-wheeled excursions through the mountains. 

I had my turnips in the freezer from a few weeks ago, made some black-eyed peas with the unusual forethought to soak them overnight, fried up some country ham. The wife added some mac-and-cheese from scratch and a pecan-bourbon-chocolate pie. We made a couple of plates and took them over to one of my wife's an elderly customers who is recovering from pneumonia and her kids live over in Jacksonville. Finished off with several hours of the Twilight Zone marathon while browsing Ask Andy. A good day all around.

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## jazzy1 (May 2, 2006)

Since I wanted to start the year off going in a different direction as far as my diet is concerned, I made a pot of collard green gumbo before the new year and it was gone before December 31st


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

LordSmoke said:


> Hey, I graduated from the College of Charleston. And, I used to ride my motorcycle through Boone (very nice place) on occasion when we lived in Winston-Salem. I used to recall a miraculous vacation trip when I was a kid that involved a ride on the Tweetsie railroad. It was a little less impressive than I remembered when, quite by accident, I passed by it on one of my two-wheeled excursions through the mountains.
> 
> I had my turnips in the freezer from a few weeks ago, made some black-eyed peas with the unusual forethought to soak them overnight, fried up some country ham. The wife added some mac-and-cheese from scratch and a pecan-bourbon-chocolate pie. We made a couple of plates and took them over to one of my wife's an elderly customers who is recovering from pneumonia and her kids live over in Jacksonville. Finished off with several hours of the Twilight Zone marathon while browsing Ask Andy. A good day all around.
> 
> Happy New Year to all.


LordSmoke-
I've been in the area for most of the past 40+ years and actually played a drunken coyboy during college at Tweetsie during the summer of 1967 before going into the Air Force. Was with Appalachian State Univ ( we beat Michigan!) for 35 years and am happily retired and enjoying that status. I go through Jax every year on the way to Daytona to the Rolex 24 there. Glad you enjoyed the greens and peas and hope you are off to a great 2013.
Tom


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Wouldn't miss it. Transplanted Georgian, now in MA. Had a heck of a time finding black eyed peas a few years ago. It was a close call. Dont do collards (I like them but my wife doesnt). had everything else.... YUMMMM!
Tom


----------



## Piscator (Dec 4, 2008)

Cabbage, black eyed peas, etc...pure formality. Afterward, we had a shrimp boil!


----------



## band of brothers (Apr 29, 2013)

collard greens are the best.


----------



## band of brothers (Apr 29, 2013)

Hamhocks


----------

